# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Kijkoperatie knie en dan?

## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Er is bij mij een scheur in de meniscus geconstateerd.
Binnenkort krijg ik een kijkoperatie.

Over de kijkoperatie zelf heb ik van alles kunnen vinden op internet.
Maar over het revalidatie proces daarna vrijwel niks.

Ik woon alleen en woon ook nog eens drie hoog zonder lift :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik ga natuurlijk zorgen dat ik voor de eerste dagen alles in huis heb en dus nergens heen hoef.
Maar ik moet bekennen ik zie er best tegenop....

Heeft iemand ervaring met de revalidatie na een kijkoperatie?

-Hoelang duurt het voordat je weer een beetje normaal kunt lopen?
-Hoort fysiotherpie ook bij de revalidatie?

Volgende week moet ik naar de orhtopeed.
Uiteraard zal ik hem ook deze vragen stellen.
Maar ik ben heel benieuwd wat ervaringsdeskundigen ervan te zeggen hebben.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat je nog geen reacties hebt gehad, ik heb zelf ook geen ervaring met deze operatie. Maar wil je wel heel erg veel succes wensen als je de operatie moet ondergaan, en misschien kun jij ons jouw ervaringen wel vertellen  :Wink: 

Ben je ondertussen al naar de Orthopeed geweest? En weet je al iets meer?
Alvast veel succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Even een update.
Inmiddels ben ik op 6 oktober aan mijn knie geopereerd.
De operatie is prima verlopen.

Ook de revalidatie gaat erg goed.
Het is procedure dat je een dag na de operatie al met fysiotherpie begint.
Die is eerst gericht op het wegnemen van de zwelling en op het leren lopen met krukken.

Ik ben nu een week verder en inmiddels loop ik zonder krukken en rijdt alweer auto  :Smile: 
Bij de fysio doe ik nu oefeningen om de spieren weer aan het werk te zetten.

Bij mij gaat het wel heel snel hoor, dat is lang niet bij iedereen zo.
Uiteraard ben ik erg blij dat het allemaal zo soepel gaat.

Als er nog vragen zijn hoor ik het graag.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hi Ankel!

Goed om te horen dat het allemaal zo soepel verloopt voor je, en dat alles goed gegaan is met de operatie!

Leuk dat je je ervaring gedeeld hebt met de mensen hier, kan hele nuttige info zijn voor toekomstige leden die hiermee te maken gaan krijgen!

Hoop dat het je zo soepel af blijft lopen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Even een update :Smile: 
De revalidatie van de meniscus operatie is goed verlopen.
Vier weken erna ben ik alweer 4 dagen gaan werken :Smile: 

Inmiddels is de operatie aan mijn meniscus 8 weken geleden.
De Orthopeed is erg tevreden.
Hij zei nog wel dat het na een operatie wel 3 tot 4 maanden kan duren voordat je helemaal weer op het oude niveau bent :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik heb nog steeds twee maal per week fysiotherapie.
Bij de fysio moet ik fietsen, steppen en spierversterkende oefeningen doen.
De oefeningen moet ik ook thuis doen.

Omdat ik werk in de kinderopvang en dus de hele dag kinderen til en ermee rondloop, belast ik mijn knie extra veel.
Het is dus de bedoeling dat mijn bovenbeenspieren zo sterk worden dat daarmee het kniegewricht wordt ontlast


Al met al duurt het volledig herstel allemaal veel langer dan ik in het begin had gedacht. Vooral die frustrerende laatste loodjes :Cool: 
Maar ik ga gewoon door en kom er wel hoor :Big Grin: 
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Anke,

Toch goed nieuws!! Een revalidatie duurt achteraf altijd langer dan je had verwacht, maar deze is bij jou wel erg goed verlopen!

Hopenlijk gaat het met de fysio ook goedkomen en gaan idd je bovenbeenspieren versterken.

Succes! En dankjewel voor de update, erg leuk om te horen! :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

